
APIGUM - Connect your service to popular cloud apps - beexcel
https://www.apigum.com
======
beexcel
Do you have a wonderful SAAS application and wish you were able to quickly
connect it to many other popular apps? I found myself in the same spot and was
looking for something flexible that would allow me to write flexible code
without complex installations. I went into sites like Zapier but they don't
offer API so I couldn't white label these integrations for my customers.
Eventually, I decided I'll just build one.

APIGUM is a flexible engine for building integrations through JavaScript. You
can build your own recipes where a recipe is a simple piece of code that maps
triggers and actions to move data from one cloud app to another.

We'd be happy to partner with great SAAS applications through creative
business models. Please contact me if you have any questions and we'll pick it
up from there. Josh

